# Do you let your dogs drink rain water?



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I wondered if you let your dogs drink water from the ground? I catch Mia drinking water from the sidewalk after a rain but tell her no because I'm worried she'll get something from it. Is it okay for me not to worry about it?


Sure, I let mine.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

KalaMama said:


> Sure, I let mine.


Okay then I won't bother her about it. I just thought she'd catch something from it.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

lol... mine eat mud so i can't really scold them for drinking rain water.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Probably best to not let her drink a stagnant puddle, as bacteria can build in it. But just general rainwater is probably ok. I wouldn't encourage it, but I'm sure she'll be fine!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Most cases its hard to stop them, but I auppose if they eat grass, mudd and from time to time poo they can have rain water  NOW if there were grease under a puddle, that would not be good - but thats extreme and likely not to happen without us catching it.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I would not let her do it especially if it is off the asphalt road ! So much toxins can be in that "run-off" - from herbicides, pesticides , gasoline, coolants :scared: !!!!

Clean rain water (one that collects in your garden) is absolutely safe though


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah, the only puddles I worry about are stagnant puddles and puddles on the road. Mitch will drink from the defrosting streams at the ravine but I stop him from that cos I have no idea whats in there, even though it's frozen, it could have bad things in it...


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

You've never seen someone pop a leash so quickly as I do when Harley so much as sniffs a puddle. Maybe it's b/c I'm in such an agricultural area, but I'm very afraid of what's in the air and water. I know many people who live/have lived in this area who have thyroid problems including cancer. (Here it's perfectly legal for farmers to burn their fields after harvest and the rain collect pollution as it falls.) Water that runs into the curb has picked up all sorts of stuff off the ground too. Pesticides, herbicides, car wash products, antifreeze, fecal matter from other dogs and cats (including parasites and disease), rat poison, the list is endless.

If it's in your own yard and you know for sure what's on the ground, it might not be so bad. Just so I'm not picking on just the farmers, golf courses are a much bigger source of pollution than farming.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I didn't like her doing it. I would tell her not to. It's just the water that will collect at the sidewalk. The way my house slopes the water collects right at the sidewalk and the grass on the other side. I don't let her drink water on the asphalt.LOL She'd have to go into the street to do that. Sidewalk is concrete and that's different although the toxins that come out of vehicles can collect and wash up which is why I don't like her doing that.


----------

